# Wie weit Federn zusammendrücken beim Verschrauben ?



## Koyote (20. Dezember 2010)

*Wie weit Federn zusammendrücken beim Verschrauben ?*

Hi,
also ich habe heute meine Wakü bestellt.
Habe erfahren, das da von unten die schrauben, dann die Federn und dann die Muttern kommt. Aber wie fest soll ich die Muttern anziehen ? Also sollen die Federn ganz zusammengedrückt sein oder wie ? Könnt ihr mal ein Bild machen, wie ihr es habt und es mir erklären ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Wie stark die Federn zusammengedrückt werden müssen, um den richtigen Anpressdruck zu erreichen, hängt von der Feder und somit dem Kühler ab. Am besten fragst du beim Hersteller an, die haben z.T. unterschiedliche Verfahren, um den Anpressdruck abschätzen/begrenzen zu können.
(Watercool z.B. hatte früher ein kleines Metallplätchen beiliegen, das die anzustrebende Länge vorgab, heute haben sie eine Tabelle mit mm Angaben, Aquacomputer hat bei der neuen Halterung einen Anschlag,....)


----------



## Koyote (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Also ich hole mir diesen Kühler :
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin für Sockel AM3/AM2, G1/4 Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin für Sockel AM3/AM2, G1/4 10377


----------



## kühlprofi (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Ziehe die Muttern einfach Handfest an! 

Es kann nicht viel passieren, jedoch wenn du keine Rückplatte hast (Hinter dem Mainboard) würd ich nicht zu fest anziehen da siech sonst das Mainboard verbiegt.

Und noch ein Tipp, zieh die Muttern übers kreuz an (Diagonal) damit sich der Druck gleichmässig verteil (nicht eine Mutter von Anfang an direkt fest an ziehen, sonder eine nach der andern immer ein bisschen mehr)

und vergiss die Wärmelitpaste nicht, aber das muss man dir wohl nicht sagen


----------



## Koyote (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Jo, das mit dem über Kreuz und mit der WLP weiß ist. Backplate werde ich keins verwenden. Na hoffentlich wird das was, habe schon ein bissl Schiss. Ist das erste mal.


----------



## kühlprofi (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Da wuerd ich mir keine Sorgen machen, ist ja ein Heatspreader drauf!

Wie befüllst du den Kreislauf? AGB?

Bei mir muss ich immer 1-3 Sekunden die Pumpe starten, damit das wasser aus dem AGB gesogen wird, danach abschalten, wieder im AGB nachfüllen usw. bis der Kreislauf nur noch Wasser enthält!

Hast du spezielles Wasser bestellt oder hast du dir Destilliertes Wasser besorgt?
Kann übrigens auch das Kühlmittel fürs Auto empfehlen, hat korrosionsschutz drin und ist auch meistens schon farbig.
Nur nicht verschlucken weil es ziemlich giftig ist! 

Auf Pics freuen wir uns natürlich


----------



## Koyote (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Das habe ich bestellt :
2 x Schrauben M3 x 35mm Senk (4 Stück) 	0,59 €*
1 x Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch by Aquatuning 1000ml 	9,90 €*
1 x Revoltec Adapter 4Pin (12V) auf 3Pin Molex (12V) 	1,79 €*
6 x Schlauchschelle 12 - 20mm Stahl verzinkt 	0,69 €*
6 x 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) - b 	1,79 €*
1 x XSPC X2O 450 Pumpstation 12V 	44,99 €*
3 x Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Blue 	4,99 €*
1 x Befüllungshilfe - Kunstofftrichter 	1,29 €*
1 x GELID Solutions GC Extreme Thermal Compound 	6,99 €*
2 x Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 2x 3Pin Molex 30cm - Schwarz 	2,39 €*
2 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK3 ( 140x140x25mm ) 	15,99 €*
1 x NesteQ FanMax 5.25" Aluminium schwarz 	24,90 €*
5 x Xigmatek Crystal 120 Blue LED Lüfter ( 120x120x25mm ) 	7,90 €*
2 x Phobya Verlängerung 3Pin Molex extra lang 60cm 3er Set - Schwar 	7,99 €*
1 x Phobya G-Changer 280 	59,99 €*
1 x Phobya Noise Destructor V.1 zur Pumpenentkopplung 	5,99 €*
1 x Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin für Sockel AM3/AM2, G1/4 	38,89 €*

Hoffe mal, das 1 l Flüssigkeit reicht.


----------



## kühlprofi (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Ja 1 Liter reicht völlig aus! 

Warte auch auf mein Paket von Aquatuning, ist nur leider noch nicht angekommen, warte schon 10 Tage (8Werktage)

Bin aber auch aus der Schweiz.

Mach doch dan ein Thread auf  Wäre interessant!


----------



## Koyote (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Meinst du ein Tagebuch ?


----------



## SonicNoize (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ziehe die Muttern einfach Handfest an!



Mein "Handfest" hat mich mal ein schönes XFX 790i SLI gekostet. Die Federn warn nicht sonderlich weit angespannt. Die Platine ist so verbogen gewesen, dass die Spannungswandler nicht mehr gekühlt wurden, da sich der Wasserkühler abgehoben hatte. Um das wieder hin zu murksen, hab ich den Spawa-Kühler in nen Schraubstock und per Hammer rund gebogen, um ihn an die Plateinenbiegung an zu passen (war vollkupfer eigenbau). 

Das war der größte Murks 


Durch das Gewinde wird die Kraft ohnehin übersetzt, wenn du eine M4-Schraube hast, machst du pro Umdrehung 0,7mm Weg. Damit kann man so eine Feder, die mit 2 Fingern schwer zusammenzudrücken ist, ganz einfach zusammendrücken. Dazu kommt auch noch, dass du 4 Federn hast, die können ne ganz schöne Kraft auswirken


Meine Empfehlung:

- Angebrachte Portion WLP auftragen
- Kühler von Hand auf die CPU drücken und leicht bewegen, damit sich die WLP verteilt
- Schraubensicherung auf die Schraube (einen Tropfen da, wo später die Mutter sein wird)
- Die Mutter draufschrauben, bis sie die Feder berührt
- 1 bis max. 1,5 Umdrehungen festziehen. 1 Umdrehung ist meistens ausreichend und ich würd auch nicht mehr machen. Solltest du eine Empfehlung des Herstellers nehmen, kannste auch die verwenden, aber die ist meiner Meinung nach manchmal etwas zu hoch, wenn man keine Backplate hat.


Wenn man die Muttern mit dem Hintergedanken festzieht, dass sie sich möglichst nicht mehr lösen sollen, braucht man vielleicht irgendwann ein neues Board. 


Oder einfach eine Rückplatte aus Metall verwenden, das spart Ärger und Mainboards


----------



## Koyote (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Kann man da irgenteine Backplate verwenden ? Habe da ne Idee. Wartet mal, bin mal aufm Dachboden   und suche was.
Oder gibt es spezielle Backplates ?


----------



## Stingray93 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ja 1 Liter reicht völlig aus!
> 
> Warte auch auf mein Paket von Aquatuning, ist nur leider noch nicht angekommen, warte schon 10 Tage (8Werktage)
> 
> ...



Also in meinem System stecken gut 2l 


Zum topic:
Ich kann dir nur einen Ratsamen tipp geben:
Lass dir Zeit!
Und schau lieber alles doppelt und dreifach nach! Damit kannst du dir ärgerliche Fehler ersparen.
Ich weiß noch beim ersten einbau meiner Wakü.
Alles soweit fertig und dann war die eine Verschraubung am Radi nicht richtig fest! Die ließ sich im eingebauten zustand des Radiators aber nicht festziehen. Das einbauen des Radi´s hat gut 2 Stunden gedauert...das aus und wieder einbauen mindestens auch...


----------



## Koyote (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Hi, ok. Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Aber ich habe jetzt eher Angst, das ich das Board kaputt mache.
Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt nicht noch extra eine Backplate kaufen. Ich habe hier noch eine, die Standartmäßig beim ASUS M4A88TD EVO USB 3.0 dabei war. Aber die hat 4 Gewinde für schrauben, ich glaube kaum, daas da ausgerechnet die von der Wakü reinpassen. Oder kann man irgentwo nachlesen, wie groß die sind ?

Kann ich es ohne Backplate machen oder nicht ?


----------



## On/OFF (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Hi ,  Mach dir nich soviel en Kopp  wegen dem Festziehen.
Ich hab auch keine Backplate , brauchst du nicht unbedingt, nur ein bisschen Menschenverstand.  WLP drauf , Kühler gut draufdrücken , Schrauben festziehen , Prüfen ob Kühler wackelt falls ja etwas nachziehn fertig. Der muss ja nur die CPU berühren , und nicht mit ihr verschmelzen 

Ps: Du packst das schon , und denn der Kühler fest sitzt und die Schrauben handfest sitzen ists ok , leicht seitlich auf dem WLP-Film verrutschen darf er aber nicht zuviel , Du weisst was ich meine.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Man kann Wasserkühler problemlos ohne Backplate betreiben, man kann aber auch eine vorhandene nehmen, ggf. in dem man die Beim Kühler mitgelieferten Schrauben tauscht. (Welche das sind, kann dir wiederum am ehesten der Hersteller sagen.) Ob du was kaputt machst oder nicht hängt vom Anpressdruck ab, nicht direkt von der Umdrehung der Schrauben oder ähnliches. Mein Heaktiller 2.0 macht sicherlich 4-5 Umdrehungen nach Kontakt mit den Federn, ehe der von Intel vorgesehene Anpressdruck erreicht ist. Härtere Federn überschreiten das ggf. schon nach einer halben Umdrehung.
Mein Northbridgekühler war auf alle Fälle in der Lage, die Ösen aus dem Mainboard zu reißen - mit ca. 1er Umdrehung. (zugegeben: Das lag auch an der Asus "Qualität")


----------



## Koyote (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Na das hört sich nicht gut an, habe nämlich auch ein ASUS Board. Und wenn das Board kaputt geht wird das ganze noch teurer. Ich glaube meine Eltern würden mich köpfen. Ich habe meiner Mutter verkauft, das die Kühlung notwendig ist. Wenn die wüsten, das ich 300 € ausgebe um mehr Spaß zu haben 

EDIT: 
@Ruyven_macaran:
Du meintest doch, das die neuen von Aquacomputer einen Anschlag haben ? Ab welchem Produkt ? Denn ich hole mir ja diesen : http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...yos-Delrin-f-r-Sockel-1oe-1156-775--G1-4.html
Ist da der Anschlag dabei ?

EDIT 2:
Das hier steht dabei :


> Stark überarbeitet wurde auch der Haltemechanismus.  Hierbei kommt jetzt bei den kryos Metallversionen auch aufgrund des  höheren Gewichts eine Version zum Einsatz, die es unmöglich macht, die  Schrauben unterschiedlich stark oder zu stark anzuziehen. Durch  spezielle Rändelschrauben gibt es jetzt einen definierten Anschlag.  Zudem gehört beim Top-Modell mit vernickeltem Oberteil auch eine  Backplate incl. Gummiisolierung zum Lieferumfang.



Also da steht ja das beim Top Modell eine Backplate dabei ist. Braucht man dann beim einsteiger modell auch eine ?

Was heißt  "kryos Metallversionen" ist da meine Derlin auch dabei ?

Wäre echt dumm, wenn bei meiner Derlin Version der Anschlag etc nicht dabei wäre. Was genau ist eig. der Anschlag ?
Also dann kann man nicht mehr weiterdrehen ?
Ogott, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und ich hoffe ich schaffe das....


----------



## Stingray93 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*



Koyote schrieb:


> Na das hört sich nicht gut an, habe nämlich auch ein ASUS Board. Und wenn das Board kaputt geht wird das ganze noch teurer. Ich glaube meine Eltern würden mich köpfen. Ich habe meiner Mutter verkauft, das die Kühlung notwendig ist. Wenn die wüsten, das ich 300 € ausgebe um mehr Spaß zu haben
> 
> EDIT:
> @Ruyven_macaran:
> ...




Also meiner hat keinen Anschlag  und wenn du ein wenig aufpasst, dann bricht da auch nichts durch!
Du siehst ja, wenn das Mainboard anfängt sich zu biegen.
Solang sich da nichts bewegt, ist auch alles in Ordnung.
Musst halt schauen.
Kann dir ja mal ein negativ Beispiel zeigen, anhand meines Lan-PC´s.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du genau hinsiehst, siehst du wie stark sich das Mainboard biegt.
Funktionieren tut es immernoch.
Lässt sich bei den Pushpins des H50 leider auch nicht ändern!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*



Koyote schrieb:


> Was heißt  "kryos Metallversionen" ist da meine Derlin auch dabei ?



Guck dir die Tabelle am Ende der Produktbeschreibung an und es sollte klar sein.


----------



## Koyote (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Hm, das ist natürlich Müll, das die keinen Anschlag hat. Hat hier jemand das verbaut was ich verbaue und kann mir sagen wie weit er festgezogen hat ?

Das mit deiner H50 ist ja mal krass 
Hoffe mal, das ich mein MB nicht schrotte ;P

EDIT:
Danke, habs echt verpeilt. D.h. ich habe schrott gekauft wo kein Anschlag dabei ist. Na Klasse, zurück schicken werden meine Eltern wohl net so toll finden....


----------



## Stingray93 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*



Koyote schrieb:


> Hm, das ist natürlich Müll, das die keinen Anschlag hat. Hat hier jemand das verbaut was ich verbaue und kann mir sagen wie weit er festgezogen hat ?
> 
> Das mit deiner H50 ist ja mal krass
> Hoffe mal, das ich mein MB nicht schrotte ;P
> ...




Du brauchst keinen Anschlag! 
Sei einfach vorsichtig beim anziehen!
Das ist wirklich nicht wild.
Haben schon viele vor dir geschafft.


----------



## Koyote (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Dann hoffe ich mal, das du recht hast. Also, ich ziehe es dann einfach gleichmäßig fest und wenn ich merke, das es ziemlich fest ist dann rüttel ich leicht am Kühler und schaue, ob er verruscht. Wenn er verrutscht dann mache ich nochmal ab, schaue nach der WLP und dann setze ich ihn etwas fester drauf und wenn er nicht rutscht dann lasse ich ihn einfach so ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Wenn du ihn so fest knallst, das er trotz schmieriger Paste nicht mehr zu verschieben ist, dann solltest du dir wirklich Sorgen um das Mainboard machen. Es lässt sich anhand der Kraft, die man zum drehen einer Mutter aufbringen muss, leider nur sehr schlecht abschätzen, welche Kraft die Feder dahinter ausübt. Einzig brauchbares Maß ist, wie weit die Feder zusammengedrückt wird -> Support fragen, wieviel das sein sollte.
[/papagei]


----------



## On/OFF (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Der darf schon etwas rutschen wenn du ihm seitlich Druck gibts , ist ja auch ein Schmierfilm in dem Sinn . So 0,5 -1mm ist ok . Wichtiger ist das deine Schrauben wirklich nur handfest sind , mit so einem Gewinde übt man richtig viel Druck aus , und das mal vier . Handfest meinen die nicht bis die oberste Hautschicht abgeht.

^^ P: Dreh einfach soweit , bis das Mainboard leicht Geräusche macht


----------



## Koyote (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Hab da keinen direkten Support gefunden. Hab mich mal in dem Forum registriert und dort mal gefragt:
aquatuning-forum.com • Thema anzeigen - Wie fest schrauben anziehen ?


----------



## On/OFF (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Jetzt stell dich nicht so an ,  Machs so wie gesagt , und das mainboard sollte sich wenn möglich auch nicht verbiegen.  Los jetzt auf zum Basteln


----------



## Koyote (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Werde ich auch, aber wie wenn das Paket noch nicht da ist ?


----------



## daKinG (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Ich habe mir auch gedanken bei meinem Muggen 2 gemacht.. Total unnötig!!! mach einfach langsam und guck immer ob noch alles ok ist. Also bei mir hat das gut geklappt. War aber auch was vorsichtig!! Wenn du es wirklich mit Verstand machst klappt das schon


----------



## Koyote (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Also der Mugen ist ja eigenlich idiotensicher zu montieren 
Kann man eigentlich das Backplate vom Mugen nehmen ? XD


----------



## On/OFF (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*



Koyote schrieb:


> Also der Mugen ist ja eigenlich idiotensicher zu montieren
> Kann man eigentlich das Backplate vom Mugen nehmen ? XD



Jetzt haste doch Schiss , Ka ob der passt ,  bist du Grobmotoriker^^

Probiers


----------



## daKinG (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*



Koyote schrieb:


> Also der Mugen ist ja eigenlich idiotensicher zu montieren


Hmm das würde ich nicht sagen!! Also ich würde so sagen das nen Wakü CPU Kühler leichter zu montieren ist als der Muggen!!
Hab auch schon gehört, dass das Mobo (bei dem Muggen) bei einigen durchgebogen ist!!


----------



## VVeisserRabe (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*



SonicNoize schrieb:


> Mein "Handfest" hat mich mal ein schönes XFX 790i SLI gekostet. Die Federn warn nicht sonderlich weit angespannt. Die Platine ist so verbogen gewesen, dass die Spannungswandler nicht mehr gekühlt wurden, da sich der Wasserkühler abgehoben hatte. Um das wieder hin zu murksen, hab ich den Spawa-Kühler in nen Schraubstock und per Hammer rund gebogen, um ihn an die Plateinenbiegung an zu passen (war vollkupfer eigenbau).



nicht handfest hat dich dein XFX 790i SLI gekostet sondern dummheit gepaart mit gewalt, aber das ist in der geschichte schon öfter vorgekommen...


----------



## Koyote (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Naja, wisst ihr was ? Ich glaube ich mache mir da zu viele sorgen. Habe ich mir vor dem ersten PC Bau auch gemacht. Also wenn der Mugen schwer zu montieren sein soll / schwerer als die Wakü dann packe ich das locker. Ich werde dann einfach mal berichten und wenn ich mir ganz unsicher bin frage ich noch einmal.


----------



## daKinG (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Also wirklich, mach das mit viel Zeit (wie schon von anderen gesagt) und langsam. Dann siehst ja wenn was mit dem Mobo nicht stimmt.. Mach dir keinen Kopf


----------



## Koyote (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Jo, ich werde es langsam machen. Was mich jetzt mehr aufregt, AT hat die Xigmatek Crystal Blue nicht mehr auf Lager.


----------



## daKinG (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Ja das ist mies. Hier guck mal müssten welche dabei sein


----------



## SonicNoize (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> nicht handfest hat dich dein XFX 790i SLI gekostet sondern dummheit gepaart mit gewalt, aber das ist in der geschichte schon öfter vorgekommen...



Den frechen Kommentar mit "Dummheit" kannst du dir sparen.  Ich hab selbst geschrieben, dass das Murks war, da brauch ich keinen überflüssigen Posting, in dem mir "Dummheit" unterstellt wird. Fehler passieren nun mal, das hat nichts mit Dummheit zu tun, Mr. Perfekt.

Ich hab das so geschrieben, damit die Gefahr davon deutlich wird, wenn man das Thema nicht ernst nimmt. Ich habe das "Handfest" zitiert. Vielleicht ist dein Handfest eben um einiges schwächer als meins, und genau da liegt das Problem bei dem Begriff.
Das XFX läuft noch. Es ist nur wertlos, weil man sowas nicht mehr verkaufen kann. Und man braucht nen gebogenen SpaWa-Kühler  Die Durchbiegung ist langsam über den Zeitraum eines halben Jahres entstanden. Darum wollte ich nahelegen, dieses Thema nicht zu unterschätzen. Auch wenn's am Anfang alles gut aussah, wars trotzdem Murks.


----------



## Koyote (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Habe jetzt der Email geantwortet, das sie mir stattdessen andere Lüfter liefern sollen. Ich hoffe mal das klappt. Die anderen sehen eh cooler aus  Hatte die mail von e.dueck@aquatuning.de
Denkt ihr das war ein Mensch der das geschrieben hat oder eine Maschiene ?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Also in meinem System stecken gut 2l
> 
> 
> Zum topic:
> ...


 

Das ist das gute bei meinem System ....

nur Notwendigste Komponenten im Tower..

alles andere hängt an der Wand....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim ersten probelauf war der einlass zur Pumpe nicht ganz dicht^^..

Währe das im Gehäuse Passiert....................Oje,oje


MFG


----------



## Koyote (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

WTF XD Das ist ja mal Geil ! Denkt ihr, das mit meiner geänderten Bestellung geht ?

Ist das geile rote Licht um den Radi gewollt oder kommt das von was anderem ?
Das sind die Coolermaster Lüfter am Radi oder ?


----------



## daKinG (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Das sieht schon geil aus. Was machst bei Lans? Hmm sieht echt nicht schlecht aus


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*



LOL

das Licht ist schon gewollt so ...

Auf lans geh ich nicht.....


Kannste aber in meinem Tagebuch sehen....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/110238-mein-rechner-im-wandel.html


----------



## Stingray93 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Das ist das gute bei meinem System ....
> 
> nur Notwendigste Komponenten im Tower..
> 
> ...




Hat Vor und Nachteile 
Ich bin ein Lan gänger, da wäre deine Lösung absolut von Nachteil.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*


Sehe ich ein....

Ist aber für meine Bedürfnisse ganz OK so..

für Lan kann man sich ja nen zweit Pc fertig machen..


----------



## daKinG (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Ich will mir ja auch eine Wakü holen und dieses Theard hat mich auf ne Idee gebracht  meint ihr Ventile haben Einfluss auf den Durchfluss der Wassers? Weil für mir dann vielleicht auch wie hier schon einer meinte  ne extra Box für die Wakü also Pump etc. bauen.. Hmm wäre ne Idee 

Das mit dem Ventil hat sich geklärt war nen dummer gedanke bzw. erste richitg denken dann schreiben


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*



Koyote schrieb:


> WTF XD Das ist ja mal Geil ! Denkt ihr, das mit meiner geänderten Bestellung geht ?
> 
> Ist das geile rote Licht um den Radi gewollt oder kommt das von was anderem ?
> Das sind die Coolermaster Lüfter am Radi oder ?


 

Das sind Revoltec luffis Dark blue .......

link:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Revoltec Lüfter - Dark blue -, 120x120x25mm mit 4 blaün LEDs ( 120x120x25mm ) Revoltec Lüfter - Dark Blue -, 120x120x25mm mit 4 blauen LEDs ( 120x120x25mm ) 78009



PS: kann die Mail nicht lesen....^^


----------



## Koyote (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Shit, vertippt 
Aber denkt ihr das es mit der Bestellung klappt oder nicht ?


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Also in meinem System stecken gut 2l




Komisch habe 1 XSPC AGB mit Pumpe einen EK DualChannel AGB alles wassergekühlt und einen dual Radiator und 1 Liter reicht 

Er hat ja nur einen kleinen AGB und 1er Raddi, deshalb dachte ich es sollte schon reichen. 

Was hast du den für ein Radiator?


----------



## Koyote (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Was meinst du mit einer Radi ?
Ich habe diesen Radi mit 2   140 mm Lüftern : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Changer 280 Phobya G-Changer 280 35195


----------



## Stingray93 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Komisch habe 1 XSPC AGB mit Pumpe einen EK DualChannel AGB alles wassergekühlt und einen dual Radiator und 1 Liter reicht
> 
> Er hat ja nur einen kleinen AGB und 1er Raddi, deshalb dachte ich es sollte schon reichen.
> 
> Was hast du den für ein Radiator?




Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC RX480 Quad Radiator XSPC RX480 Quad Radiator 35162
+ den noch mal als Dual


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Ah, sorry habe falsch gelesen,

@Stingray93

Ah dann ist ja alles klar Da hast du ja gute Reserven im Falle einer Klimaerwärmung


----------



## Koyote (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Also sollte doch 1 L reichen bei meinem Radi oder ?


----------



## Stingray93 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ah, sorry habe falsch gelesen,
> 
> @Stingray93
> 
> Ah dann ist ja alles klar Da hast du ja gute Reserven im Falle einer Klimaerwärmung



Leider nicht 
Meine Wakü schwächelt schon bei meinen 2 5870 im CF und dem i7 965, der ist ziemlich hungrig beim OC und verlangt viel V-core.



Koyote schrieb:


> Also sollte doch 1 L reichen bei meinem Radi oder ?




Locker


----------



## Koyote (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Ok, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Danke.


----------



## Stingray93 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*



Koyote schrieb:


> Ok, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Danke.



Hoffe aber du hast auch den Korrosionsschutz bedacht.


----------



## Koyote (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*

Was meinst du genau mit Korrosionsschutz ?


----------



## SonicNoize (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn drpcken ?*



Koyote schrieb:


> Was meinst du genau mit Korrosionsschutz ?



In so einer Wasserkühlung hast du meistens verschiedene Metalle. Wenn die alle zusammen mit Wasser in Berührung kommen und dann leitend miteinander verbunden sind, kommt es zu einer elektrochemischen Reaktion. Damit dir das nicht passiert, solltest du dem Wasser einen Korrosionsschutz beimischen. Es dauert lange, bis da was tragisches passiert, aber es tut sich was.


----------



## Koyote (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn zusammendrücken beim Verschrauben ?*

Das habe ich doch schon mitgekauft : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch by Aquatuning 1000ml Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch by Aquatuning 1000ml 30019 oder nciht ?


----------



## Stingray93 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn zusammendrücken beim Verschrauben ?*



Koyote schrieb:


> Das habe ich doch schon mitgekauft : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch by Aquatuning 1000ml Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch by Aquatuning 1000ml 30019 oder nciht ?



Jop genau sowas,
das ist auch schon fertig gemischt...kannst also so reinkippen.


----------



## joel3214 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn zusammendrücken beim Verschrauben ?*

Das passt ja 
@Koyote 
Bitte berichte ausführlich wenn du soweit bist, Habe denn gleichen CPU Kühler und bin auch unsicher 
Mein Paket müsste morgen oder übermorgen ankommen.
Bestellung
Und eine Aquastream XT Ultra ist schon da.
Vielleicht kann man sich ja austauschen wenn es soweit ist 

MFG


----------



## Koyote (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn zusammendrücken beim Verschrauben ?*

Jaja, mache ich. Du warst so schlau und hast dir ein Backplate gekauft... Naja, ich versuche es mal mit der Backplate vom Mugen und ansonsten einfach ohne Backplate. Es spricht ja nichts dagegen, das ich ersteinmal das Backplate vom Mugen verusche oder ?


----------



## Stingray93 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn zusammendrücken beim Verschrauben ?*



Koyote schrieb:


> Jaja, mache ich. Du warst so schlau und hast dir ein Backplate gekauft... Naja, ich versuche es mal mit der Backplate vom Mugen und ansonsten einfach ohne Backplate. Es spricht ja nichts dagegen, das ich ersteinmal das Backplate vom Mugen verusche oder ?



Wenn sie passt, warum nicht.


----------



## Koyote (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie weit Federn zusammendrücken beim Verschrauben ?*

Joa, ich teste es einfach mal XD


----------

